# "Wetten, dass": Otto kann nicht mehr lustig sein



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Er sagte den "Tv-Total"-Auftritt ab
"Wetten, dass": Otto kann nicht mehr lustig sein​*

Der vergangene Samstag wird wohl in die Wetten, Dass...?-Geschichte eingehen - allerdings im negativen Sinne. Der Kandidat Samuel Koch (23) stürzte bei seiner Wette so schwer, dass er regungslos am Boden liegen blieb. Die Sendung wurde sofort abgebrochen, Samuel ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert, mehrfach operiert und sogar ins künstliche Koma versetzt.

Diese dramatischen Szenen mussten sich nicht nur das Publikum, Thomas Gottschalk (60) und Michelle Hunziker (33) ansehen. Auch prominente Gäste saßen bereits auf der Wettcouch und wurden Somit aus nächster Nähe Zeugen dieses Unglücks. Zu diesen Prominenten gehören Sara Nuru (21) und Otto Waalkes (62), die in der Sendung Werbung für ihren gemeinsamen Film „Ottos Eleven“ machten.

Und natürlich war dies nicht die einzige Show, in der Otto seinen Film promoten wollte. Heute Abend sollte er eigentlich zu Gast in Stefan Raabs (44) Tv Total-Show sein. Doch diesen Auftritt sagte er laut Bild mit der Begründung: „Ich bin nach dieser Tragödie im Augenblick nicht in der Verfassung, im Fernsehen lustig zu sein. Mir schlottern immer noch die Knie, ich bin fix und fertig.", ab. Natürlich ist es schade, dass Otto heute Abend nicht für Lacher sorgen wird, doch wir finden es gut, dass nun auch mal Otto der Mensch und nicht Otto der Komiker zum Vorschein kommt. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2010)

Promis sind auch nur Menschen  :thx:


----------



## krawutz (9 Dez. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> Promis sind auch nur Menschen  :thx:



Otto auch ???


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Otto auch ???



Nee, der ist Ostfriese


----------



## Franky70 (12 Dez. 2010)

Otto kann nicht mehr lustig sein?

Ok, wo bleibt die Neuigkeit?


----------



## bjoernsch (13 Dez. 2010)

Ich kann Otto gut verstehen sowas geht einen schon sehr nahe wenn man sowas live mit ansehen muss.


----------

